# English Mastiff vs American Pitbull Terrier



## Glued (Sep 23, 2010)

A 60 lb American Pitbull terrrier can kill a 500 lb lama. It is considered the most aggressive of all dogs. A single pitbull nearly killed a horse. Two pitbulls once killed a horse. It has incredible stamina to continue fighting, combining the best traits of both bulldog and terrier breeds. Like a bull dog it has an athletic body and strong jaws. Like a terrier it continues to battle no matter the pain. Able to jump over 6 feet and attack the neck, once it latches on, it does not let go.

A 150 lb mastiff has a biteforce over 500 PSI, close to a lion's. A slight increase in a dog's skull can drastically increase a dog's bite force. Now imagine a 300 lb mastiff. The mastiffs were made in ancient times with one purpose, to kill wolves. To crush wolves in their jaws.

Who wins the Mastiff or the American Pitbull terrier.

Speed, endurance, agility, toughness, aggression, and stamina vs Raw power.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 23, 2010)

I once had a Pit Bull Terrier a few years ago. Got him as puppy and named him Rocky. He looked like this with brown spots.



Although I gotta give it to the English Mastiff. That weight difference and bite force is too much.


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, but what about the sheer athleticism of the Pitbull and ferocity

[Youtube]2UC8YhVR3N8[/Youtube]

[YOUTUBE]hBFIozOe4AM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Sep 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah, but what about the sheer athleticism of the Pitbull and ferocity
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hBFIozOe4AM[/YOUTUBE]



This video is beautiful...

Back to the topic. It depends who strikes first really.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

Werent mastiffs used to hunt lions by the english I thought I read that somewhere


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2010)

America > England


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

A llama isn't a dog though. I could kill a 500lb llama myself and I'm nothing special.

What's your obsession with these mastiffs anyway, Ben? Every other thread you make is about them. 


I'd give it to the pitbull anyway.  Latch on the neck and never let go. Very effective against another dog.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 24, 2010)

english Mastiff, hands down


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 24, 2010)

Due to the way dogs fight and act, the Mastiff should win.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A llama isn't a dog though. I could kill a 500lb llama myself and I'm nothing special.
> 
> What's your obsession with these mastiffs anyway, Ben? Every other thread you make is about them.
> 
> ...



Mastiff is frikken huge and the fact a 150 lb mastiff has a bite force over 500 PSI, that is awesome.

Beside I haven't made that many threads.

English Mastiff vs Cougar
English Mastiff vs Malayan sun bear
English Mastiff vs Warthog
English Mastiff vs Lioness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you forget the 300lb gauntlet? Mastiff vs Komodo Dragon. American Black Bear vs English Mastiff. Jaguar vs Mastiff.


----------



## Glued (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you forget the 300lb gauntlet? Mastiff vs Komodo Dragon. American Black Bear vs English Mastiff. Jaguar vs Mastiff.



Yeah, but in that one all the animals were fighting each other.

Bear vs Komodo
Bear vs Jag

ETC...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Thinly-veiled Mastiff thread anyhow.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 24, 2010)

i'd give a napoleon mastiff good odds on slaughtering a Pitbull much less a three hundred LB monster

Mastiff stomps


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2010)

The hell, do they seriously get this big? That's a Lion surely. It could eat that woman's head whole.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 25, 2010)

I love Mastiffs pek


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

I had an american pitbull that ran  up a 8 foot tree and slaughtered a family of squirrels

I full support the pitbull in all matters


----------

